# bedding pieces stuck please help



## gamerkid08 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got sonic out tonight and noticed a piece of his bedding sticking out of his foreskin. I was using the brown carefree bedding for a couple days until I got some fleece. I pulled the piece out that I saw. I did a further inspection and found a small piece under the skin but he balled up tight before I could get it. Now I can't get him to hold still to get it out. He is on fleece now but should I see if it comes out on its own?


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I've never had this issue because my hedgie had been on fleece sense I brought him home. I have no idea what to do but keep in eye on him and look for signs of discomfort. If you notice that I'd get him to the vet.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Uh, I'm not sure, but I don't think this qualifies as a "wait and see" situation. If something is stuck and he tries to get it out himself, he's likely to do harm, so I suspect it's a human-intervention moment.

I have never encountered or heard about how to fix this situation. The following are logic-extension suggestions, and I'd absolutely listen to a more experienced member above me.

Awkward question: is your hedgehog old enough for boy-time (a couple of months), and if so, have you noticed anything he particularly enjoys? If so, try to encourage him, so that when he pokes out, the caught bedding has a better chance of coming loose and rubbing off.

If not, maybe a foot-bath deep enough to touch his belly, try to soak it loose?

Or, I guess it's as good of a reason as any to introduce him to the vet...


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

If you can't get it out by yourself- I'd suggest the vet. They'd be able to get it out a lot easier ( if they know what they're doing )


----------



## gamerkid08 (Jul 19, 2013)

He's about 10 weeks old. I'll check him again tonight. Maybe it was just to much for him in one night. If I can't get it I'll definitely be going to the vet


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd see if you can get it out just normally, if he won't sit still, try putting him in a shallow warm bath. I've seen some people say that their boys' penis will come out a little in water, so maybe if his does, it'll help the piece come loose. The water might loosen it too. Most hedgies won't ball up in water either, so maybe it'll make it easier for you to get it out. I'd definitely take him to the vet if you can't get it out - you don't want him to try, like Annie said.


----------



## PrincePip (Jan 18, 2014)

This just happened to my poor Pip! I just switched to fleece liners but thought keeping a corner with the fluffy care fresh. He let me get most of it out, but I gave him a quick belly bath in his tub just to make sure. He's squeaky clean again! And no more care fresh in his cage, which is sad because he loves to burrow and dig.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

PrincePip: this thread is fairly old by the rate the forum posts at, so the original poster is unlikely to reply.

But, as a way to give your little Pip some digging-fun anyway: you can use scraps of fleece to make a dig box! Some people also use smooth aquarium stones, or raw oatmeal, for supervised digging for mealworms.


----------

